# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Materia e erret - metoda nentokesore e eksperimentimit

## BARAT

*Work begins on world's deepest underground lab*

SIOUX FALLS, S.D. – Far below the Black Hills of South Dakota, crews are building the world's deepest underground science lab at a depth equivalent to more than six Empire State buildings — a place uniquely suited to scientists' quest for mysterious particles known as dark matter.

e plote:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090623/...ground_science

----------


## Aerial

Paskan shku ne pushime moderatoret  :buzeqeshje:  ?

----------

